# Art De Shine Octagon Kit - FREE DRAW



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I was lucky enough to win the kit in last year's 12 Days of Christmas Draw, however I still haven't had a chance to use it and with the acquisition of another business, I'm aware that I will not have the time in the near future to prep the car and use the kit.

Having discussed this the situation with Whizzer, he's happy that I offer the unused and complete kit to another member - so in keeping with the spirit of the original draw, to enter all you need to do is post ONCE in this thread between now and 11.59pm tomorrow (Sunday 9th August 2015).

There are a couple of stipulations that I want to make you aware:

1) Only ONE entry per person (PLEASE DO NOT POST TWICE OR QUOTE ANOTHER POST - IT MESSES UP THE DRAW PROCEDURE. Your post number is your entry number)

2) A minimum of 50 posts is required to enter.

3) The winner is responsible for the postage costs of the Kit

4) kit cannot be sold on ..
Over to you...


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

nice gesture please count me in !


----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

Please count me in too, thank you


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes please


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Very generous offer Norniron :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

DW at its best. Well done Norn - please include me.:thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

This is why DW is such a great forum. How very decent of you mate. Thank you.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Generous,please count me in.SJ.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Very kind of you! Count me in please


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Love ADS stuff and would love to try the legendary octagon kit


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh yes, I'm in. Would love to give my new car a special coating.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Good gesture, please count me in!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one, I'm in.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Me too:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in  thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Top man, nice gesture.

I'm in please


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Very generous and please count me in this draw thanks.


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Count me in too, please.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Count me in please 
Thanks for the generousity!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Great of you to offer this. Please count me in.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd love to put my hat in the ring. Thanks for doing this, very kind of you!


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

Over to me


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

"im oout" clearly, but nice gesture, and good to see the spirit being passed, as apposed to sold. If you let me know the winners address, i will send a little something also, how about that?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sounds nice. Thanks for opportunity.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes please! Very generous offer.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice gesture buddy but don't include me. Reminds me of why dw is a great forum.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

very generous, count me in


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Al have a dabble of this, thanks for the great offer


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice gift for someone!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy to be in the draw please


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah you can count me in too please


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

I'd love to be included, thank you


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

That's a great offer


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow very kind of you. Count me in


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Charity auction maybe ? I'll throw my hat in :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man. Count me in.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very nice gesture from NonIron and also stangalang! :thumb:

I just wanted to acknowledge the above and therefore please *DON'T* count me in. 

Alan W


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i hope i win this, looks nice, thanx man


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

That's a nice gesture, count me in too :thumb:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great gesture....


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Very good of you chap.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice one, good luck everyone.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice one, count me in! :thumb:


----------



## Nobee (Jul 10, 2015)

Fair play mate, count me in


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Count me in on the very generous offer


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Christmas comes early/late for someone. Well played though.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Top man, I'm in


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

:thumb: Yes please.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Great of you to offer this. Please count me in.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Nice of you to do this


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Need to redo my car would be good to get the full kit on it.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd love to try


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got to be in it on this! Would use on the twingo


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Good on you for keeping in the spirit of the site. Count me in. :thumb:

chris


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very generous offer,please count me in.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice gesture. Count me in too.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Never used your product but would love to give it a whirl


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Very generous offer mate ! I´m in. Thank you !


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Fantastic offer..please count me in.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

I'm in,a very generous gesture.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Very generous, shame you never got to try it, I'm in


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Very kind of you. I would like to be in please.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes please!


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a great idea, count me in.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lucky 66 maybe? I'm in!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

generous offer. i will have a cheeky entry


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Very generous, please count me in.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in, thanks NornIron.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice offer, definitely in for this 👍


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Very kind sir. Would love to give them a go.


----------



## Chris_1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Why not, count me in please!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

woo hoo, Christmas has come early!


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Very good of you


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice gesture - might as well count me in also


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Top man! Count me in buddy.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Please please please put me in!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Very generous, i would love to try this kit, as would many others I know :} so any chance is kind of you.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Got to be innit to winnit.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Most generous, greatly appreciated.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Thanks NI, Top man !! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Count me in bud!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Why the heck not


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Good man - I'm in!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great gesture. Count me in.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

This is a fantastic gesture.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hope it's get a good home.


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

Why not


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Yes please.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great gesture, I'm in:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck- I'm in!!


----------



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

I am in too


----------



## Ryry (Dec 27, 2013)

Please count me in

Thanks


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Better late than never ;-)


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Very very generous!

Would love to be in with a chance at this!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Well up for this, booked for a 2 day course at Obsidian detailing end of this month.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Count me in thanks.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice of you


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Late entry I'm in thank you


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Very generous of you. Shame you can't get to use it but good idea! Thankyou


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

count


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

One more in


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes please :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Entries closed on Sunday night guys. 

Alan W


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Really nice gesture, thanks :thumb:



Alan W said:


> Entries closed on Sunday night guys.
> 
> Alan W


Ahhh doh!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Please count me in.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Oopps maybe not


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

atomicfan said:


> count





litcan91 said:


> One more in





Short1e said:


> Yes please :thumb:





Natalie said:


> Really nice gesture, thanks :thumb:





Scrim-1- said:


> Please count me in.


Sorry guys, but the draw ended at 11.59pm.

And so... the lucky beneficiary is...



*cossiecol*

Congratulations! Drop me a PM and I'll get your address details :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Well done, I was unlucky 13! :O thanks for the opportunity though


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Well done col and cheers for the kind offer norn:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Well done mate look forward to the review


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats chum. Jealous as heck here lol. 

Cooks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations and again nice one NornIron for passing these on to be used


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Just check and noticed I was lucky winner, PM sent and thanks very much for the generous comp! 

Cheers

Col


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> Just check and noticed I was lucky winner, PM sent and thanks very much for the generous comp!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Col


Well done buddy


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats mate that's a nice pick up! Much better odds than when the annual Christmas draw entrants rock up lol


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Well done. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lucky man Col. Well done!!

Well done to NonIron for putting up a nice bit of kit!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Congrats Col. Great little prize


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats collet us know how you get on with it:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Congrats collet us know how you get on with it:thumb:.SJ.


Will do, looking forward to using it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats dude...:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats,very generous gesture.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to NornIron for doing this ...


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

@cossiecol... posted this morning :thumb:


----------

